# Magazine Subscriptions



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Just curious... who subscribes to guitar/music mags and which do you subscribe to? I was looking at magazine subscriptions and they seem pretty pricey for Canadian subscriptions. Any recommendations as to which mags are good?

Thanks!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I know a place where I get mags for $2 each. I get whatever they get in. Im always keeping my eyes open for Drum! magazine. It's great. Any good guitar magazines that just talk about gear and less about the people who play them? I have too many that just talk about the artist.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

A store? Name?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Damned if I knew. Its a place on Barrington Street in Halifax.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I subsribe to GuitarONE


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

I am subscribed to Guiatr World, Guiatr One and Bass Guitar. But my parents pay for it all. They were birthday presents. But I would recommend Guitar One over Guitar World, they tend to talk more about the gear and less about the artist, but yet retain enough information on the artist.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to subscribe to Guitar World but for that youd need a credit card (right?). I have bought every single issue this year (with the exception of the master of puppets one, which I have only the cd for) but havent got any money to buy this months.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Send a cheque to them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If he does not have $6.00 to buy this months issue, a cheque is probably asking too much :wave:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

He just wants to save money, not have to go out and get it and make sure he gets it before it hits stands. Very reasonable . Only subscription I ever had was Nintendo Power, LOL.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Only subscription I ever had was Nintendo Power, LOL.


 I kinda had a subscription to them cause I registered 3 things...


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

For those of you who said GuitarOne and/or GuitarWorld... where did you subscribe from (the magazine site or some other mag service?) and how are you finding them? Useful? Thanks!


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Any good guitar magazines that just talk about gear and less about the people who play them?


My only guitar-related subscription is Vintage Guitar. Well-written articles which have the unfortunate result of causing GAS, but the magazine is quite immune to "fads" and the hyperbole which makes quite a few guitar mags a bit irritating. The other guitar magazines seem to be totally driven by the industry, judging by the glowing gear reviews they often give to decidedly crappy products...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> For those of you who said GuitarOne and/or GuitarWorld... where did you subscribe from (the magazine site or some other mag service?) and how are you finding them? Useful? Thanks!


well I subscribed to G1 through their website. And I find the mags pretty useful, they have new gear reviews, private lessons, and tabs in the back. But I really haven't had time to play with the past couple issues yet.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I personally like Guitar Techniques. Mostly because they have the CD with backing tracks included. Not that every issue is a 5 star hit but there is usually at least one tune that interests me. Article wise I would say it about the same as all others. This mag originates out of the UK though and is not cheap. I think they run about $17.00 or $18.00 in Canada. I buy mine in the States usually because I am over there all the time. I believe the big bookstores over here carry it.

The sister mag to that one is Total Guitar which offers the same type thing.

For someone that is learning I think they are great becasue you get at least 3 full songs per issue with complete backing tracks. When you think about it, thats a good price. Also, if you have already mastered a few tunes and want a backing track you can download them at their website as well. Ther are hundreds and hundreads of them. Some are free others may cost a few bucks. But for learning purposes you can't beat it. 

http://www.licklibrary.com


If anyonme of you are into these and have some I wuld be willing to trade some backing tracks


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to get guitar techniques too, but it was like $20 in chapters an issue..


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarOne. I subscribed through the website. I have an offer from them for two more years at a seriously good price which I will jump at. I buy others off and on if they have something interesting. It's not often though, I am a classic rock kind of guy and the pickings for the stuff I listen to are slim.


----------

